# Casio Protrek Solar Power Watch .. Problems?



## philhad (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to sell a watch or two from what I own to buy a Casio Protrek. Has anyone had issues with the solar powered series of the protreks? I've read a couple of nightmares on the web but thought I'd get the real deal from a serious source of information ..... HERE! Apparently if there are issues with the solar battiers they need swapping out and the cost is almost as much as a new watch (unless still in warrantee).

I'm not that bothered about changing out normal batteries if the solar watches have issues, but if the solar protreks are reliable then I'll go for solar .....

Regards

Phil.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Can't speak for Casio solars. My experience has been with Citizen Eco-Drive, and I would recommend it in the solar-powered category.

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4924829_citizen-ecodrive-watches-work.html


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

I had one for about 3 years, never had any issues at all.


----------

